# Sqwib's Luau Pork Shots



## sqwib (Jul 2, 2012)

_August 1, 2012_​_Fixed Links February 27, 2013_​ ​*Sqwib's Luau Pork Shots*












 ​During a few posts back and forth with a fellow smoker discussing pork shots, this recipe slapped me upside my face so hard I figured I had to try it.

I had posted on a few forums my latest Pork Shots "Pork Candy" smoke. I had added "a little love" to the glaze I poured over the shots (Jack Daniels to be exact).

The poster had complimented on the results and said he wasn't much of A JD guy but had some Meyers Rum on hand, WHAM! his one little word RUM sparked an idea so quick that I was dizzy.

Anyhow that's how this came to be.


This recipe may seem a little odd to some folks, bust trust me, everything works together.
And if you think this is odd, you should take a look at SQWIB's "Cannoli Abt's", talk about thinking outside the box.








List of Ingredients
Kielbasa
Bacon (Thick Slices)
Pineapples (I used canned)
Cherries
Brown Sugar
Coconut Rum
Chopped Walnuts.
Tooth picks

Food processor
Pot
Strainer
Plastic or wood spoon
Smoked for three hours on GOSM at lowest temp, no I did not worry about temperature.

Lets see how they were made...

I started by pureeing the Pineapples, canned are fine if someone tells you there's no comparison to using fresh, don't believe them, in this recipe it's perfectly fine, but if you are anal and want fresh ingredients only, Knock yourself out.






 








 

Then the next step was to strain the pineapple pure as best I could, I worked the pure around the strainer until the pineapple pulp would pull away from the sides. The pineapple was strained into a pot because the pineapple juice will be reused.






 








 

I then placed the pineapple juice over very low heat, gotta love those simmer burners, and added a cup of Parrot Bay coconut rum. This will be reduced by half then a cup of brown sugar will be added.







Damn Flash!

When I am making appetizers and pulling the recipe straight from my head I have more fun this way... no pressure! 

After all we are in this not to simply eat but rather to have fun, we wouldn't go through all the hard work and experimentation if it wasn't fun now, would we? We would just pull up to a window and say I'll have the number 4!

Watch the heat as it reduces, you may want to use a diffuser, you don't want a batch of Pineapple Rum Caramel. Once it has a syrup constituency, remove from the heat.







Damn Flash!


Yeah I know I'm using my hands. Nothing was measured in this recipe because it doesn't need to be. I was just having fun with it.








 


Where was I, ...oh yeah, sorry I sometimes go off. As the glaze is reducing I started my slicing, dicing and mixing.

I added the brown sugar the the pineapple puree', it was about a 50/50 ratio, yeah I know these are gonna be sweet.






 








 
This looked so good I had to taste a spoonful, Yes it was good.







The cherries were cut and pits removed. These were supposed to be Marachino cherries but I neglected to tell my wife exactly what I wanted. I think the fresh cherries worked out better anyhow.













Then the walnuts were chopped.








Kielbasa was sliced.

Bacon was sliced

Then the Kielbasa was wrapped in bacon and secured with a toothpick, forming a shot glass.







Just for once I would like to get a batch of bacon that is perfect for shots.
Here's a little tip you may not know, when making these you can control the way the shot will look, to some degree anyhow.

When you wrap the kielbasa if you wrap with more of the fat of the bacon at the top, it will shrink more at the top, the fat will shrink more than the meat.

Then the shots were filled like this, small dollop of the pineapple brown sugar mix, a cherry half, more of the pineapple brown sugar mix, then topped with chopped walnuts.




















 

Since I was experimenting I done some without the cherries, some without walnuts and some plain kielbasa with just the glaze.

I then fired up the GOSM and placed two large chunks of wood in place.








Shots were placed on a baking sheet for the first hour, I always start off on a baking heat with shots, it keeps a lot of the goodness intact. You can also use the drippings to your glaze, but I don't. The reason being is that it gives it a bit more of a greasy flavor from the kielbasa.






 





















After an hour or so, the shots were transferred to the grates. (picture overload)

































At this point your glaze should be done if not already done, it should have  a nice caramel looking color (amber) and have a maple syrup consistency.








After 3 hours in the smoker, they were removed to cool a bit.








After they cooled a bit, the glaze was added.








Now they are ready to be served. (another picture overload)













 
















The pure with the glaze holds up well and is a welcomed bite every time.













	

		
			
		

		
	
.

 



The cherry gave another layer of flavor and the walnuts aided a subtle flavor as well as a great crunchy texture.














I would suggest serving them at room temperature and not hot, if they are heated up the kielbasa tends to make them greasy tasting. My wife likes these straight out of the refrigerator.

Two other serving options would be to 

Remove toothpicks (highly recommended)
Halve and serve (much better presentation halved)
top with shredded coconut if your guests like coconut
I hope you enjoyed reading at least half as much as I did preparing them. I liked the results so much I had to ask my son Stephen to pat me on the back.

If you make these give me a holler and let me know your results.

Here's a shot for all you TBS Obsessed folks.This is after 3 hours on the GOSM, Note the brown still in the wood, it still has a wee bit of life 







_July 27, 2012_
These were such a hit last time, I decided to make them for our Olympic Opening Ceremony party.
The whole family helped out, this was great because I got to take some  pics and not worry about washing my hands every 10 seconds.
I did not get to top with toasted coconut, maybe next time.

I love when the family gets involved when I'm cooking.








































































 ​


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jul 2, 2012)

Sweet Baby Jesus...way to take it to a new level!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

Pretty spectacular...I have just decided to start a Petition...If there is ever a Pork Shot Throwdown, Grand Master SQWIB can only be a Judge!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## rippinntearin (Jul 2, 2012)

If this was posted on Friday...I would have made these on Saturday for my BBQ!  Oh man those would have been gone in a heartbeat!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 2, 2012)

Another Grand Slam - Awesome job man


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 2, 2012)

PRIMO!!!!!


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks good. I would recomend toasted coconut and maybe macadamian nuts. Add a little more of that Island taste.


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 2, 2012)

Once again Sqwib you knock it outta the park. Just like it hit you all of a sudden Im thinking a little bit of hab on there, my god i'm hungry now!!

Nice shot of the ending wood too?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 2, 2012)

man o man that are some great looking Shots. I will be adding these to the to-do list.

Thumbs Up :yahoo:


----------



## sscrib (Jul 2, 2012)

Killer. Great job.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Ditto hooligan. Also going to do some with mango.

Realtorterry, I would lov 'em with habs but I'd be the only one. Next batch maybe the mango shots, I'll add some heat for myself.

Chef Jimmy, thanks for the petition LOL

Rippin, sorry I didn't get these out sooner.

Bmudd, let us know how they turn out.

Hopefully I can get the Mango ones up in a week or two.


----------



## joshrichards (Jul 3, 2012)

That looks amazing.  I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 3, 2012)

Those look great Sqwib!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 3, 2012)

You sure are making my life hard..  I can't keep up with all the good shots you put out...    \_/  \_/  a double for you my friend...  nice job


----------



## sqwib (Feb 27, 2013)

Woohoo another post fixed about 50 more to go.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice pics! My mouth was watering!


----------



## shamp (Mar 3, 2013)

This looks great im going ot make these once im done with my smoker build!


----------

